

How to Recruit a Technical Co-Founder for Your Startup - tansey
http://www.aaronstannard.com/post/2011/08/03/technical-cofounders.aspx

======
TheSkeptic
"Offer me a decent salary" should be on the top of this list.

If you have a solid, established relationship with somebody technical, and he
or she is interested in a startup endeavor, raising the possibility of going
into business together is one thing. But if you have to "recruit" a technical
co-founder because your social circle is void of competent technical people,
the number of potential co-founders who will be eager to jump on board your
boat without monetary compensation is probably fairly small.

Let's face it: the kind of person who would make for a good technical co-
founder probably doesn't have any shortage of opportunities in today's market.
So what's the appeal of a jumping in bed with a complete stranger if all
that's on the table is equity and "salary upon funding"? There typically is
none, which is why so many of the people trying to find a technical co-founder
experience so much angst.

~~~
woan
There is no surplus of good opportunities for technical folks to co-found
something they can believe in. There are plenty of other opportunities of
course.

I think the article is solid in that you have to sell the potential technical
co-founder that you have a great idea and will add value to the relationship.
"decent salary" will get you a contractor for hire, not a co-founder.

You don't have a lot of choice than to network and try your pitch.

